# If you won the lotto...



## JP1234 (15 Jul 2011)

Just watching the press conference for the people who won the Euromillions last week, the husband was saying he had no intention of changing his car ( his wife interjected she would be changing hers!)  I never ever will understand that view, you have just won more money than you will ever need and coming out with the old "it won't change me/why would I buy a new car"  Then why do the lottery then if not to change your life.?

If I won, I would help out some family members, give some to charity and then in the words of Viv Nicholson Spend Spend Spend.

I wonder is it just down to pure shock at the enormity of the win that people say those things?  

If you won, even a lesser amount, say 2 million, how do you think you would react?

And yes, I am jealous but don't begrudge them the win....


----------



## RMCF (15 Jul 2011)

If I won £165 million I would spend like a hallion, and wouldn't stop for a long time.

I would buy every supercar going, a few houses around the world, visit everywhere I even wanted to, and maybe some places I hadn't, and then settle a bit.

Plus of course, I would give a couple of million to all my family members and close friends. I think you would get more pleasure from helping others and charities than from fast cars etc.

Now, if the win was £2million, thats different. Spending would have to be thought out.

But I agree, why try to win £165million if you are gonna be boring and not let it change your life?


----------



## Purple (15 Jul 2011)

RMCF said:


> I think you would get more pleasure from helping others and charities than from fast cars etc.


 well you'd find out soon enough.


----------



## Latrade (15 Jul 2011)

I've always said that if we were to win the lotto I have only one thing on the shopping list: Aston Martin DB9. She can then do what she likes with the rest (and leave me petrol money and insurance money).


----------



## Firefly (15 Jul 2011)

165m....this sounds extremely boring so apologies in advance....I would spend the next 20 years of my life giving away 100m of it. 5 million a year to good causes. It would be a very rich and wholesome life. Still plenty in the kitty to enjoy the nice things in life and look after the kids. If it was 2m I wouldn't change much at all. Probably just buy an apartment in Nice.


----------



## Purple (15 Jul 2011)

Latrade said:


> I've always said that if we were to win the lotto I have only one thing on the shopping list: Aston Martin DB9. She can then do what she likes with the rest (and leave me petrol money and insurance money).


 That would be at the top of my wish list as well.


----------



## Complainer (15 Jul 2011)

I'd buy out Brendan so I'd own Askaboutmoney.com. Then I'd put manners on ye...


----------



## RonanC (15 Jul 2011)

Complainer said:


> I'd buy out Brendan so I'd own Askaboutmoney.com. Then I'd put manners on ye...


 
What about our rights???

What would the Union say


----------



## micmclo (15 Jul 2011)

I've a lot of relatives I've not seen in years 
If I won I'm sure they be calling over and wanting to get to know me 

One hand patting me on the back, one hand out in front of me

And the begging letters. The postman would be bring stacks of them.
I'd hire Helen from the Apprentice as my PA. She is efficient.....and hot! 

Oh I've worked in retail and it's a miserable job and some of the public treat you like dirt.
I'd give a serious tip, like €185,000 to the lad/lass behind the counter who sold me the ticket.
Straight to the minimum wage shop assistant, not to the owner


----------



## Sunny (15 Jul 2011)

Complainer said:


> I'd buy out Brendan so I'd own Askaboutmoney.com. Then I'd put manners on ye...



Don't think you need to win the lotto. I am pretty sure Brendan would be open to offers! Complainer.com has a certain ring to it. Just checked. The domain is on sale!


----------



## horusd (15 Jul 2011)

Buy a Greek island, maybe Corfu, rename it after me good self, declare myself a Kingdom , join the UN, leave the EU, kick out all the poor people and become a tax haven.


----------



## micmclo (15 Jul 2011)

Buying an island and thinking you are landed gentry and looking down on poor people?

Check out CJ Haughey above ^^^^


----------



## Vanilla (15 Jul 2011)

Complainer said:


> I'd buy out Brendan so I'd own Askaboutmoney.com. Then I'd put manners on ye...


 
Is he for sale?

I'd devote my life to charitable purpose, trying to ensure those less well off had a voice and hope and sustenance.

Either that or a bit of a shopping spree.

Oh and I've always wanted a puppy.


----------



## Sunny (15 Jul 2011)

Vanilla said:


> Is he for sale?
> 
> I'd devote my life to charitable purpose, trying to ensure those less well off had a voice and hope and sustenance.
> 
> ...



We all know you would choose the shopping spree!


----------



## Marion (15 Jul 2011)

vanilla said:
			
		

> I'd devote my life to charitable purpose, trying to ensure those less well off had a voice and hope and sustenance.
> 
> Either that or a bit of a shopping spree.
> 
> Oh and I've always wanted a puppy.



Must be coming up to Rose of Tralee time again. 

Marion


----------



## Purple (15 Jul 2011)

Marion said:


> Must be coming up to Rose of Tralee time again.
> 
> Marion



Lol  Excellent!


----------



## Delboy (15 Jul 2011)

185m.....I can guarantee you that my home county would win an all-ireland for the 1st time , within a 15yr time frame!!!!
I'd pump a lot of it into my home parish as well.....a nice retirement village with carers for the older people near to a beach.....top of the range facilities for the GAA and soccer club incl. indoor pitches....huge community centre with a state of the art facility for u-18's to keep them away from alcohol.....racing track to keep the boy racers off the roads....best education facilities and teachers going for the local schools...I could go on and on here!!! 
An Aston Martin would be on my personal hit list...a bugati also. Helipcopter too and a big fishing boat. But I'd get far more enjoyment spending it locally and setting my mates and family up for life

you can see that I have'nt thought much about this!


----------



## Vanilla (16 Jul 2011)

Sunny said:


> We all know you would choose the shopping spree!


 
True...



Marion said:


> Must be coming up to Rose of Tralee time again.
> 
> Marion


 
LOL. Can I now demonstrate my skill...someone will need to hold my beautiful shoes ( Jimmy Choos, the result of said shopping spree) while I slip on my old brogues. Haven't danced for years but I reckon none of youse will know any better anyway.


----------



## ice (16 Jul 2011)

If I won 165 million I would give away 160 million. A million each to family and very close friends and the rest to various charities. I would go on national television and annouce that I was giving away all my money so my family or I would not be a target of kidnapping. I would do up my house, change my car and have a fantastic holiday. I would then have a few million in the bank to keep me going till I died. I think 5 million would be more than enough for anyone.


----------



## The_Banker (18 Jul 2011)

If I won the €185 million I would use it to destroy anyone who ever crossed me in the past.


Michelle from college who dumped me and broke my heart. I would buy the house next to her and her husband (Brad) and leave it go to rack and ruin and encourage fly tipping in the front garden.
I would go around the company where I work and ask everyone (except management) how much they needed to retire. Give them the amount and then wait and see how long before the company implodes. All managers would have to try and work for a change in a vain attempt to save there jobs.
John from primary school who bullied me. I would hire a Kung Fu specialist to hurt him. Hurt him bad.
I would hire 12 female Personal Assistants (one for each month). All would be drop dead beautiful. None would get a salary as the job would be on a trial basis. The one who pleased me the most who get the job on a full time basis on a salary of €2.5 million a year. 
I would spend €5 million trying to finally putting to bed the issue of whether Elvis is alive or dead. 
I would build Irelands version of The Statue of Liberty or The Eiffel Tower (in Cork) and charge people €2.37 to enter. If they did not have the correct change they would not be allowed entry.
I would build a giant pyramid (bigger than those Egypt) in Fitzgeralds Park as my tomb for when I die. Councillors would be bribed as required to ensure the project would go ahead.  
I would bankroll Jackie Healy-Rae and his family so they could run there own political party which would seek independence from Ireland. Ireland would be so much better off without Kerry.
I would fund a reality TV programme where female candidates would compete in various tasks so that they one day become my wife. The public would vote (text messages €1). The money made would fund RTE so that the TV Licence could be abolished. 
I would fire Ryan Tubridy from The Late Late Show and bring back Pat Kenny.


----------



## Purple (18 Jul 2011)

The Banker; superb!


----------



## Complainer (18 Jul 2011)

You were doing great until ...


The_Banker said:


> bring back Pat Kenny.


----------



## JP1234 (19 Jul 2011)

The_Banker said:


> If I won the €185 million I would use it to destroy anyone who ever crossed me in the past.
> 
> 
> Michelle from college who dumped me and broke my heart. I would buy the house next to her and her husband (Brad) and leave it go to rack and ruin and encourage fly tipping in the front garden.
> ...




Brilliant. Post of the year


----------



## Liamos (19 Jul 2011)

The_Banker said:


> If I won the €185 million I would use it to destroy anyone who ever crossed me in the past.





I would spend €5 million trying to finally putting to bed the issue of whether Elvis is alive or dead. 
Brilliant! That is certainly something that keeps me awake at night too.


----------



## horusd (19 Jul 2011)

Michelle & Brad sound like characters in _Home & Away_ or _Eastenders_? So they deserve all they get.


----------



## Purple (19 Jul 2011)

I think that we can all say the one thing we’ve learned from this thread is not to cross The Banker.


----------



## Godfather (25 Jul 2011)

the_banker said:


> [*]michelle from college who dumped me and broke my heart. I would buy the house next to her and her husband (brad) and leave it go to rack and ruin and encourage fly tipping in the front garden.




 Post of the year I agree!


----------



## Kitten (26 Jul 2011)

The Banker -  you're a legend.............


----------



## Firefly (28 Jul 2011)

Latrade said:


> I've always said that if we were to win the lotto I have only one thing on the shopping list: *Aston Martin DB9*. She can then do what she likes with the rest (and leave me petrol money and insurance money).



Saw one at the weekend...a convertible too. Yes, it would be on my list too.


----------



## horusd (28 Jul 2011)

Firefly said:


> Saw one at the weekend...a convertible too. Yes, it would be on my list too.


 
What are you two boys compensating for ?


----------



## Purple (28 Jul 2011)

horusd said:


> What are you two boys compensating for ?



Not having a DB9?


----------



## horusd (28 Jul 2011)

Purple said:


> Not having a DB9?


 
I'd believe ye but...


----------



## Leper (28 Jul 2011)

Well, if I won the lotto . . . I would put a few bob towards it and pay off my debts.


----------



## PetrolHead (29 Jul 2011)

This might sound a bit boring for some but I know exactly what I'd do.... 

I'd start the Irish School of Motor Racing and offer all the places free to those with the right enthusiasm and talent. There are some cracking drivers around already competing and various levels in varying types of motor sport and I think they should be given the chance to have an shot at glory. Plus I'd start teams in various disciplines (WRC, BTC, etc) to give drivers a chance and also offer engineering apprenticeships to promising youngsters who maybe don't have much of chance elsewhere.

I've thought about this a bit too much I think........


----------

